# P1101, P0171 Engine Code



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It is the PCV issue as you suspect. You may as well return the sensor.

Replacing the valve cover will take care of the rough running, BUT you need to address the intake manifold check valve to keep it from happening again and/or creating oil leaks.

www.cruzekits.com


----------



## burbigo (Jun 23, 2020)

Hey, I was going to suggest the same thing, you should replace the valve cover

ShowBox Tutuapp Mobdro


----------



## CB129 (Jan 31, 2021)

jblackburn said:


> It is the PCV issue as you suspect. You may as well return the sensor.
> 
> Replacing the valve cover will take care of the rough running, BUT you need to address the intake manifold check valve to keep it from happening again and/or creating oil leaks.
> 
> www.cruzekits.com


I replaced the valve cover and all 4 spark plugs as it was needed also. Runs great now. As far as the check valve you suggested I was not able to find much on it other than these kits where you have to drill a hole and re-run a new modified check valve. I am not an avid mechanic and I'm not confident I would not want to tackle something like that myself.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CB129 said:


> I replaced the valve cover and all 4 spark plugs as it was needed also. Runs great now. As far as the check valve you suggested I was not able to find much on it other than these kits where you have to drill a hole and re-run a new modified check valve. I am not an avid mechanic and I'm not confident I would not want to tackle something like that myself.


Here's a bit about how the system works.

The v3 kit is pretty easy to install. Like I said, left unaddressed, the check valve will continue to pressurize the crankcase, which will result in oil leaks, possible blown seals, and another blown valve cover in your future.









2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained


2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained Video: I made a video to help better explain how this whole PCV system works to supplement this article. Overview: The purpose of this post is to explain the function of the PCV system in the 1.4L Turbo engine so those of you who are having...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## CB129 (Jan 31, 2021)

CB129 said:


> I've been having an issue with my 2013 Chevy Cruze Lt sputtering at idle and randomly raising the RPM at idle also. The P1101 code said it was the Mass Airflow Sensor so I replaced it and it does run a little better but I still have all the same symptoms as before just minus the P1101 Code. At least not yet. I have the random occurring code P0171 for my system being too lean. I have a replacement Valve Cover on order along with all new spark plugs to try and tackle the issue thinking maybe its the PCV Valve. I did the trick where you plug the hole with your finger and it did run much better.


So the things I changed fixed my code issues and rough idling. But now I just noticed that at highway cruising speed of 75 with cruise control on in running rpm higher than I used to it I remember correctly. It's running very close to 3,000 at cruising speed. Is that normal?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CB129 said:


> I replaced the valve cover and all 4 spark plugs as it was needed also. Runs great now. As far as the check valve you suggested I was not able to find much on it other than these kits where you have to drill a hole and re-run a new modified check valve. I am not an avid mechanic and I'm not confident I would not want to tackle something like that myself.


There is no hole drilling with the V3 kit. As Jblackburn says, it is easy to install.














V3.4+ GM 1.4L Turbo PCV Fix/Upgrade Kit


V3.4+ PCV Fix Kit This fix kit addresses the intake manifold check valve failure on the GM 1.4L Turbo LUV/LUJ and eliminates the need to replace your intake manifold. This kit has been improved and proven since 2019 and uses a number of custom designed fittings, check valves, and hardware. Note...




cruzekits.com


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

CB129 said:


> So the things I changed fixed my code issues and rough idling. But now I just noticed that at highway cruising speed of 75 with cruise control on in running rpm higher than I used to it I remember correctly. It's running very close to 3,000 at cruising speed. Is that normal?


mmm if the cruising speed is 75 mph, than close to 3k is normal with the automatic, if I remember correctly


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 6, 2021)

So I’m having the same issues. I have both codes right now. Bad thing is I’m in Florida right now for a wedding and need to drive the car back to North Carolina. I can fix it when I get home I just don’t know if it I can drive it home. Anyone know how long it will drive with these issues.


----------

